# tiny tiny puma!



## aeryn43 (Sep 23, 2009)

Had a break from Sci Fi modelling to build this Revell 1/144 SA330 PUMA..
What fun!....now working on a Chinook in the same scale.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's so cute!


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

To go from a behemoth Gunstar to this little gem. Is there no end? Very nice work.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

Thats Great! 1/144 scale is way beyond my eyesight capability.....:drunk:

I'll never forget my first jump out of a CH47 Chinook Helicopter.
The jumpmaster took extra time to explain to us, that just like a bumblebee, the Chinook had been scientifically proven to be unable to fly.

Then they lined us up and marched us on board and took off.
I couldnt wait to run out the tailgate and get out of that thing!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

thats cool. It doesn't look like 1/144 with the deal and paint job you have 1


----------

